# Army Armstrong PLEASE SHUT UP!!!!!!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any of you guys watch the NTPA tractor pulls on RFD-TV? I enjoy watching them and half of the enjoyment and following the tractor pull event is listening to the tractor spool up and run the sled to the end of the track. 

UNFORTUNATELY all I hear is Army Armstrongs BIG MOUTH running for nearly the entire pull! I wish he would just shut up while the tractors pull! :argh: #[email protected]$: bartmoon 

Anybody else notice that or also PO'd by Armstrong's constant blathering?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not a big pulling fan, and I don't even know who Army Armstrong is, but I wish I could afford to get Dish TV or something, so's I could watch RFD TV! Got a neighbor who is pretty high on it.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: 

What Fordfarm says. 'cept I don't have a neighbor, as far as I know, that would give a hoot about RFD TV.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Durning the winter months we're able to view the tractor pulls...re runs...and yes in no time the A.Armstrong can have me reaching for the remote....just after the tractor finish his pull or waiting for another pull I press mute.

Guess there are times we gotta take the good w/the bad.


----------



## tractorguy3 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm getting a dish, just so I can watch RFD-TV.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have RFD, I watch the pulls, I concure about that big mouth dude...........RFD is a great channel by the way!


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

He's on classic tractor fever too some times and he makes me nuts.... he talks to the viewers like we are little children.... he drives me crazy ...how ever he does have a nice M I've seen it.lol


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL........This kinda cracked me up!!!! Never really gave it any thought that Army was talking that much until now. The thing with TV is that are trying to help give info to those that are new to the sport and may not know much info about it.


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Love RFD TV but wish they'd show more Classic Tractor stuff.


----------



## captnimo (Dec 5, 2012)

Always loved Army and his commentating,at least he gives out some info for the newbies...


----------

